# Roofing debris in attic insulation (cleanup)



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Hard to fluff-up again. Why adding f.g. over cellulose, is it the weight; http://www.diychatroom.com/f98/biggest-loser-fiberglass-insulation-90438/

Gary


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

You'd have a very difficult time digging debris out of loose fill cellulose. Believe me, I've lost flashlights, tape measures, etc while working in the stuff... The debris is unlikely to have much effect on the R-value, but if anything, blow on a little more cellulose and call it a day. FG batting over the top makes little sense, as does the impossible task of trying to fish out debris..


----------



## larkb (3 mo ago)

It's not safe to remove all of the roofing debris and dust, as it will increase the R value of the old insulation. It's best to add a layer of R-30 unfaced fiberglass over the attic floor joists, and expect a decrease in R value. https://vanityroofing.ca/


----------

